# I am in heaven



## Mufasa (23/6/15)

Well, I've had the Reo for a week now and have been vaping DIY or flavourless juice only as I ran out of all other juice. I just received my order from Vapour Mountain with some VM4, XXX, Banana Cream and Dark Orange. Now I can test the real taste of the Reo against the devices I was using before. I can't decide what to taste first, but eventually decide on the VM4. Oh my word!!! The flavour is amazing. 

I am in love with the Reo all over again!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie (23/6/15)

Glad you enjoying it man!

Let us know how the Dark Chocolate is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (23/6/15)

Great stuff. Tasted the Dark Orange for the first time the other day. Great juice, very authentic. And the XXX is exactly as claimed, berries/fruit on the inhale with a great litchi and some cool on the exhale.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Twisper (23/6/15)

The Dark Orange is just something else, can not get enough of it.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/6/15)

OK then I need to test my new VM Juices it seems!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

